# buying beans online



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I found the website of a roaster that had a good review

I Emailed the site with a few questions and to my question "do you roast to order ?' they replied They roast on a weekly rotation so the beans when dispatched will be at most 1 week old

I don't have any idea of the economics /business side of a roaster / cafe, and it's possible that if I asked they would dispatch my beans when they were freshly roasted

But in the absence of this would this put anyone off buying ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, it wouldn't put me off.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't be put off by set roasting days - even some of the bigger roasters do this.

Many smaller roasters are batch roasters and have specific roasting days.

As they grow so does the number of days and the range of beans.

Beans usually need a few days to settle so it's not bad thing.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Might be handy sometimes to have beans roasted a week previously if your running out. If you like their beans then just find out what day they roast then order as required.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Might be handy sometimes to have beans roasted a week previously if your running out. If you like their beans then just find out what day they roast then order as required.


Excellent point


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It wouldnt discourage me from buying from them.

They where polite enough to answer your questions and be honest about their roasting practices.

I havent had a bean yet that didnt taste better at least 10 days after roasting.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What they all said ^


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No, even Square Mile only have certain roasting days.

It's not really practical to roast to order for a lot of roasters.

Also for espresso you want the beans to be at least a week old anyway, and for brewed I prefer this too.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for posts

I've had some more really friendly / informative emails from the roaster and after the posts here

I told them I'll definitely try theirs next

Oh and it's extract coffee

Also their prices seem good and inc p&p


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No worries with Extract I think. They've a good reputation.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I've used Extract before and no issues. They do have a good reputation and are in some good coffee shops too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Extract are good - good values, good roasting, good service - and they also do a great home barista workshop. As for ordering, it's all in the timing.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

There's quite a number of excellent suppliers out there these days; I'm lucky enough to live in easy distance of some!

Something else that springs to mind.. if you get something mail order and don't particularly like it, don't be afraid to go back to the suppliers and say it's either too much of this or too little of that. Most of these folks seem to be in it 'cos they're interested, and if you talk to them they'll most likely be able to guide you to a different bean or blend far more to your taste.

There's a ton of great coffee out there, just waiting to be bought!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

We (Bean Smitten) roast weekly on a Wednesday and that's because we're small batch. Works fine. The coffee is still great. We are also fans of Extract


----------

